# The great and not so great betta adventures of BB123



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So here we are a place where I will post all about my crazy betta adventures!
I own 10 bettas who I love very much!
My females- Opal, Bertha, Saphira, Peanut, Calypso
My males- Jake, Winter, Teeney, Ocean (4 sale), and Marble. I also am raising 8 c fry.
I first got a Magic vt who I named Magic. He was so amazing! He has since passed on but I will never forget my first betta, ever.
Magic bit me with the betta bug and shortly after I bought 4 ten gallon tanks and a five gal. I then purchased Calypso, a female plakat from PetSmart. 
After Calypso it was Winter a delta male.
Then I was given a ct pair for Christmas. I named them Saphira and Dragon, Dragon now swims under the rainbow bridge.
After Dragon died I got Jake a male hm as a replacement. Shortly after Jake I recieved three females from Sena for a sorority tank. Their names are Opal, Bertha, and Lavender (Who unfortunately died yesterday)
I also was given a runt from that same spawn named Teeney. I thought Teeney was a girl until I found him breeding in the sorority tank lol.
I then bought three more fish from logistics guy, I picked out one male and two female, both females ended up being males but what can I say? Boys will be boys lol. They are named Marble, Ocean and Manaphy who is going to live with Syriiven.
I was also given a hm female who stayed a female and is named Peanut.
That is how I how all my fish lol.
I also got Janey when Sena had to rehome everyone but she unfortunately died.
I am currently breeding Marble and Peanut.
I am now referred to as the betta person at my local PetSmart and all my family members refer to me as the fish girl lol. But it is true so I don't mind
Calypso my green plakat female who has a disease that has disintegrated her little side fin. She is slowly healing with a large dosage of Kanaplex progress is slow but still there is progress after two months of treating.
First with Maricyn and now with Kanaplex.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! You have 4 ten gallons? I only have two (and one for my lizard). So, I have 2 ten gallons (ares, xanthus, and jackson in one and the other is for spawning), two five gallons (one is not in use and one has spike and my black pla kat), one 2.5 (dt fry and shrimp) one 30 gallon regular (guppies, a sword, a endler, a baby pleco, and the sorority. I know what I am doing.), and the 33-40g long that will be my eventual sorority. And then I have the 1g qt tub and the 12(?) gallon crayfish tub. I live in a zoo. Lol. Oh and I for got my chi with a couple guppies and eventually a betta. I'm still sad about janey . Do you know what killed her?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No idea what killed Janey. That is not all my tanks I have 4 ten gals, three 5 gals, one 2.5 gal, and my 20 gal sorority, one of my ten gals is of in use and the other is my spawn tank. I plan to make the empty ten gal into my shrimp tank or maybe I will make half into a shrimp tank and save the other half for an ee or maybe a dt or maybe a dtee lol.
I have Jake and Winter each living in their own five gal, then Sarge and Teeney living in a divided ten gal. Calypso is in the 2.5 while I treat her, Peanut and Marble live in another divided ten gal, and the ct fry are in the last 5 gal. Here is a picture of my rack again.
Lets see what way it posts this time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Maybe this time it will post right way up. Lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So you have two empty tens? I divide all of my tanks 5g and up. I just don't have the room (or the money to heat them all!). I wish I could just heat one side of my room to 80 degrees and leave the other side low. Lol. I'm seriously thinking about asking for one of those racks for my birthday. Where is your sorority?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Th sorority tank has its own stand and is in the room beside. I have one empty 10 the other is the spawn tank that is currently holding Peanut and Marble while I attempt to get them to breed.
I don't even want to talk about the money I have spent buying heaters!
I wouldn't have the room either if it wasn't for my awesome rack 
When is your birthday? Maybe I can see if I can get the other rack we have in the garage to you. Absolutely no promises because I don't know if my dad would part with it.
The on.y reason my other ten doesn't have something or someone living in it is because I can't afford another heater right now 
I don't divide my 5 gals but do my tens mainly because I have been given so many tanks I don't have to.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. My birthday is in September. I'm planning on buying another ten sometime. I have to go now but will be back later. I can't wait to spawn!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright talk to you later.
I have become he dump for unwanted fish tanks lol got two five gals for free from family members and my 20 gal for free from one of my moms friends friend lol.
IMO all tanks should cost that much money.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I am three days behind on water changes because I have been feeling so crappy D:
O
Some of my fish were not so happy with their late feeding today when I rolled out of bed at 10:50 oh well they will get over it lol.
So wish Canadian winters were over and the snow was gone


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I feel your pain. Snow sucks. If your family dumps one to many tanks on you you know who to give it to XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahaha I actually have a huge like 50 gal with heater and everything else that I will be getting for free in the next little while from the same person who gave me the 20 gal. Her husband was big into tropical fish and had the 20 gal and a big 50 gal set up, he died from a heart murmur and a doctor who was stupid. Anyways she isn't into fish that much and is just waiting for her fish to die then giving me all her fish stuff


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow! What will you do with 50 gallons? A free heater would also be nice for a change!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Just awesome bb123! Your are a fish girl lol. Your doing a great job with them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks you! I don't know how much longer her fish will last but they are getting pretty old 
I now need to catch up on water changes after being sick 
I would be very happy to get a free heater for a change lol! Only one I got for free was a gift from Sena


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I would have to make room for a tank so big. Went to petco and bought a beautiful yellow and blue grizzle hmpk. Will get pics up later. I am going tomorrow and am going to buy a couple more.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! Please post a picture here!!!!!!!
I was at PetSmart toay and the females mostly looked like pk males 
There was this one.... She was definitely a hm or dt geno from the wide dorsal.
She was gorgeous I literally got down on one nee in front of everyone held her up above my head and told my mom 
PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE,PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE,PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PKEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE....
CAN I GET THIS BEAUTY???!!!!!!!!
She of course said no...
I tried not to act to pest but she was the nicest one there and I thought she was a male hm who chewed on his fists and was labeled wrong but the giant egg spot was a give away this was I fact a beautiful red and blue female!
I am going to try get her eventually....
I felt a sudden attachment to her and worst of all she gave me "the eye"
Oh my gosh I wanted to take a picture but. Didn't have my iPad with me


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How close is the petsmart to you? Just tell her that she could go in the sorority and you need more girls anyways.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did! I was like we need more females for my sorority so she wouldn't need her own tank it would be all good and she was like NO!
Please post pics of your new fish!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

We are like 30 min from Petsmart it is in town


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

My new and amazing yellow and blue grizzle hmpk from petco. Not an ee but he might carry the gene. Will get a couple more tomorrow!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is gorgeous!!! Looks like he might carry the ee gene.
Did you get pics of any other fish there?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup but they are on my phone so I need to email them to myself and everything and then I can only post one at a time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh the pain of technology lol. If you have time I would like to see pics but if not that is fine


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Perfect red hmpk. Super long anal.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Really neat PKDT.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought you might like this dt.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love the last DT he is gorgeous!
The pk dt is pretty neat too 
I wish I could see them in real life  you are so lucky! I would totally buy all them if I could lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh they are to small.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I zoomed in a bit on my iPad but the pk dt looks amazing! I love is marble like colouring!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

May go back and buy her tomorrow-


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice kings as well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Love the color.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The last blue one you posted is nice, along with the dtpk, and the marble dt. That female looks so sad but she probably would turn out nice.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

She is clamped but relatively healthy. I don't know if she would survive the trip.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think if you bought her cleaned her water, fed her, and gave her some TLC for a few days she would have enough energy to Mae the trip.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

She's pretty small though :/. It is a two day trip, and they will be in a cooler with towels. Which one should I get?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

What betta? I would personally buy the pk dt, and the marble dt, those are my favorirites I would buy that post the first chance I got


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not post stupid auto correct!!! I would buy that pk dt any day lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There was also a beautiful orange Dalmatian hmpk. Why petco, why?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god Matt you are killing me! These are only $12? 
That Dalmatian hmpk sounds gorgeous!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is a picture of your black plakat.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aw thanks. Your making me a little homesick! Two days and I'll be home to my fish (I'm so freaking worried). Nine days and ares and Jess go in the spawn tank. And yes, they are 12$. The only thing more expensive then the 12$ ones are the ee at 20$, but they don't have any.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god I can't stop looking at that marble pkdt!!!
Are you going back today to get another?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Or two XD!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol post pics of them!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Will do. Will also try to get some of the other animals.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Didn't have my phone when we went but I picked up two more. A beautiful orange Dalmatian hmpk and a blue marble dt that I'm sure you will love. Will get proper sized pics soon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. Here is the orange Dalmatian hmpk. Cups don't make for good pics. Believe me, his head isn't stretched like that.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The dt I have a feeling you will love.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

And the Easter-y yellow/blue grizzle hmpk.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Water change time! Cups are temporary obviously.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

oooh my. They look awesome Matt.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Petco needs to come to Canada. Or not, since I have to many already. I made sure to only buy finnage types that you can't get up in Alberta lol. I love all their colors to. Would you believe that all three of these only cost me $30 USD? ($12, $12, and $6). CJ, I'm in California right now if your wondering why I'm at an American pet store.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god!! The blue marble dt is freakin amazing!!
You are so lucky!
That Dalmatian hmpk makes me very sad D: he looks exactly like the girl I really wanted from Pet smart  he is very pretty though
I also really like your yellow and blue grizzle hmpk, but the blue marble dt is by far my favourite!
What did you decide on with the little vt girl?
I understand the cups being hard to get pictures of them in.
You are soooooooo lucky!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I bet your family had to drag you out of that store! haha I can just see it. "Cmon Matt its time to go!" Can you imagine what the stores would charge here for those fish! If you ever see a white HM EE please please buy it I will pay you back I promise.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Cj- Ha a white ee hm?! Of course I would buy it. It would be hard to give it to you but I would make you give me a fry XD. They did. I went three times and every time one of them was saying "Matthew. Lets go." in a whiney voice. Oh how I wish one of them was into fishkeeping. 

Shae- You need to buy her! I don't care how! Lol. Imagine her babies! Yea I really like the dt. Kind of how I imagine janey and Mickie's fry to look like, with more red. I couldn't find the vt girl and its probably not good for her to go on a 2 day road trip anyways. They were doing water changes (first time I have ever witnessed a chain store do water changes I think) so I had to dig through a bunch of cups.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will never be able to get her Matt  I really wanted her but the way my mom said no...
It is good they are doing water changes!
So the ct fry I have for sale are as follows all females are $5 and males are $8 if you buy more then one female I can make you a deal but there are not many fish so don't buy a bunch.
1. Deformed fry (free unsure of gender
2. Pip Squeak (still eats micro worms lol thinking it is a male)
3. Female (Syriivens girl)
4. Female (red fins and forked ventrals)
5. Female (Large with blue) SOLD! (I am keeping this one)
6. Male (Large and Jarred)
7. Male (red fins + blue iridescence on body)
8. Male (smaller and not very colourful yet)
I will try get pictures of them all but number 5 is huge I can already see a very clear egg spot and I just really like this girl.
Pip Squeak stays away from everyone else and sniffs the bottom of the tank for more food XD 
Please let me know if you would like to buy one. Number 3 and 4 are twins lol. Ip they stick together and both have bright fire red fins! They are twins except one has forked ventrals.
If you would like to buy one please let me know.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I want one of course. I would like to see them if I can but that might not work. I am tempted to adopt the poor deformed one.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an idea! Because I practically went to your house last time (Since Big Al's is like 15 minutes from you) you should come to my house this time! Plus if I get the package from CJ you will need to come get Micro from me  Leverage lol. The poor deformed guy is pretty darn cute and aside from his deformities is very healthy, I would keep him if I didn't lack in space and have a rule about not getting not breeding quality bettas


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I try to keep that rule to, but you know... I might want to wait a couple weeks until we can get a good idea of gender cause last thing I need is yet another male. These three that I just got were kinda unexpected lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I am positive the ones are males but the females you never know although I am pretty sure they are females but if you want to play it safe that is your choice. 
If you find you don't have enough room for one of those unexpected fish I will gladly take the marble dt off your hands might steal him even if you don't give him to me, better catch my flight down to Calafornia because I am coming to get that amazing fish!! Okay sleeping meds are beginning to kick in finally.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update please!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay fine  
Only three more ct fry need homes! That is if Matt can take the gimp.
All three are males and one has been jarred the rest will be tomorrow or the next day.
The sorority is good just lacking in numbers after Lavender and Janey passed away and Ocean and Teeney became males.
Manaphy has a new home with Syriiven.
Breeding failed miserably not a embrace, the female Peanut laid all her eggs on the opposite side of the tank. 
I however will hopefully be receiving some new females fairly soon that will fill up the sorority tank and I then will have more breeding females. Jake and a borrowed lady named Storm will move into he spawn tank.
I am caught up on my water changes fully and am beginning to cycle all my tanks (Aside from my planted one which is already cycled) 
I plan to once the ct fry move out of the 5 gal buy a gorgeous elephant ear betta for in that tank and create my last empty 10 gal into a npt shrimp tank.
Ocean is still for sale, please contact me if interested!
That is about it I think lol. Anyone know where I can buy apple snails?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds good!where will you get the ee? Get a male cause I have a female ee lol. Big als might have apple snails. I'll check next time I go.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Cambomba!*

So here is a pic of my three foot long cambomba! I cut it into thirds and chucked it back into the tank. It looks much better in the water lol. I will replant it once it gets more roots. Most of my other plants died but this and my hornwort are doing great!
All my fish are doing great and only two ct fry need homes! After everyone is gone I will have half of a divided ten gal and five gal free along with an empty unused ten gal! More fish lol. Some breeders have spawns coming up that I might get more fish from. Thanks CJ and hopefully I can get that package back soon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! Save a spot for one of my fry lol. If you ever have to much cambomba, I would take some off your hands. I have a insulated box.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will let you know but IMO there is never too many live plants lol. Any extras I can load off on you 
I need an insulated box better buy some styrofoam soon.
Where can I buy good quality heat packs?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I am photo graphing some of my fish including the two remaining ct fry that are still for sale. So here is male one, not as nice as male two but is still cute, only one ray where as the other is a double ray.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And male 2 I love this guys blue body, he has okay finnage for having two pet store bettas baby, he is a double ray and has a great attitude.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Another pic of male 2


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And one more pic for you Matt.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh I really like him!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay one more of this pretty boy since he was so good for the camera lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He has the best of both his parents !


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Want me to put a reservation on him for you?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fred! My mystery snail! He is so awesome!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes! Reserved! Nice snail btw.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! I love Fred lol. He is kind of stupid though, got stuck in my decor had to remove him, then he crawled out of a temporary container and fell on the floor, cracking his shell a bit he was fine though seriously thought he was going to die!
Ct male 2 reserved, what did you decide on with gimpy?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know :/. If you can't find a home and don't want him then maybe.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay that is fine. I think I can find him a good home with a friend.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

BB123 getting her friends hooked on betta? 

Wish you lived near me! I would hire you just to do fish care 12 hrs per week part time. With 100 fish water changes can get to you if your super picky about water params. Plus Ive had to work so much the last few days Im behind schedule and I hate that!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol being behind on water changes sucks so much. I would totally be your betta apprentice!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You both need to convince your parents to move here! 

Very afraid to leave even for a couple days.

I just dont trust my family ( they are great) to even feed them let alone change water ect.

What to do when i go on vacation later this year?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh I know. I'm dreading the summer when I will be away for up to a week at a time.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well getting my moms friends is hooked on fish lol.
Maybe you should move in next door to me? Because there is not one way that I am ever moving to the city! Where I live is absolutely gorgeous! I will post pics. But you should build a house next to me, we used to live in the same yard as my great grandma but she passed away this past summer. Used to love having hot chocolate and she made the best cookies!
Her trailer was for sale but someone bought it and is moving it. I would totally be your apprentice but then if I am doing all those water changes how in the world am I suppose to keep up with mine! 
I don't need to worry when I am gone because I can get my auntie who loves fish and tried breeding bettas when she was younger, so she is familiar with them and stuff to come care for the fish and my other pets


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

haha I may have to apprentice my son to look after them. I am gonna be so stressed out with worry while Im gone! Now if I can only find a bb123 or a mattsbettas in my hood. Ohh maybe mahsfish? gotta ask him.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

We should all be neighbors and build a very large shed that will be one big 30 degree fishroom. Lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes a huge shed! With a concrete floor to hold the weight of the tanks! That would be totally awesome to all be neighbours! Give me something to look forward to everyday. After school. Matt is all goes well CJ said he would try ship the fish on Wednesday! Then hopefully we could meet this weekend! I really want to go to Big Al's! See immbellis in real life!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love how the sun looks shining through the top of the trees, I am constantly looking up lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh. You are making me miss my grandparents lake lot. I'm jealous of you but there are some things I love about the city.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I wouldn't mind living in the city some days, you don't need to drive as far and you can be closer to pet stores but then other days I can't imagine myself any place other then where I am. Here is a pic from when there was all the snow stuck to the trees. It is never windy at my house although you can see the trees swaying and up on the ridge it is so warm that there is not much snow and crocus's pop up all over the place, the only bad part is you can see many stars, as the trees block most of the view, I love the stars they are sooo pretty!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oooh! I would seriously love to live there! Although, I can bike to the lps.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am jealous of you for that reason for sure! So wish I could do that! Although I pretty much have my own fish store lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I want a rack like you have for your fish. For the last two days I have lay in bed and thought about how I could possibly rearrange my room to fit one Bahahahaha.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are not that big so it shouldn't be too hard.
CJ is another person who desperately needs a rack to organize himself with, I mean all those tanks crammed on the table XD it works but hey there is a lot of room for improvement.
Matt speaking of finding nasty things made me think about before we moved to where we are now my brother had a bunk bed with a little cubby by the head and we started calling it the toxic waste bin XD he had candy some kind of goo and who knows what else lol.
He refused to clean it out it was so nasty XD
Anyone every frog hunt? Funniest thing ever!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I frog hunt at my grandparents lake lot. Oh it's Fun lol. Three months till summer! That's disgusting. The guy in the locker beside me found a three month old sandwich at the bottom. I almost vomited lol. I really want a rack! It's better then having half of my room have tables and tanks. Lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes a rack is very nice, fortunately I skipped the tables every where part and got my rack right away after I set up my second ten gal.
Speaking of nasty things in lockers... A girl left a paper bag with cheese in it in her open locker all summer long, dear god that was horrible! She then had in her desk a open can of tuna for a long time. Another kid whose locker was above mine had old cupcakes. I had to hold my breath when I went to my locker and then there was always crumbs falling into mine. YUCK!!
Me and my cousins love frog hunting and crayfish catching we also enjoy catching minnows in the creek by our house, we get all kinds of fish. 
When we were frog hunting the mud was like clay and hard to walk though and my cousin fell over! Funniest thing in the world but we are tough and so we stayed anyways even though she had clay plastered all over the side of her, oh we laughed and laughed for a long time about it. Caught a lot of frogs that day too!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So happy school is almost out I can't stand it!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wanted to share these two photos with you guys


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And this one which I think is awesome!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh that's disgusting. can you give me info on the racks? Like where to get one?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Alberta's education system is definatly questionable and that first one is my life right now. Lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The racks you can buy at Costco  they are like $90 each I think, expensive but worth it and if you just get it as a b day present...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got the pics of Facebook figured they were worthy to share right now XD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That rack is definatly going on the bday list, but that's in September. Might have to splurge before then lol. Ares is a deadbeat dad, letting his nest fall apart. Jk. He's trying hard but the eggs won't stay! Hopefully they will still hatch. Idk though. I should know tomorrow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My b day is Sept 26 
So good news! Getting more females from logistics guy, he is shipping them tomorrow and Mattsbettas will get them on Friday, we then are meeting on Saturday so I can get them! I am getting apple snails hopefully and plan to start breeding them soon enough. All fish are doing good, wate changes today on Manaphy and Teeney, Calypso, and Winter. Also need to scub an empty 10 gal and seal a crack so it can hopefully become the snail tank. Super excited for Friday!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! I am working out shipping at the moment. Excited for Saturday, this is a long week lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad you can handle every thing lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yup! PM me the time you want to meet.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh my god Matt! I am so sorry, I really am! I am so sorry! I feel so bad, your ct female... Didn't make it... She was fine this morning, I am very sorry.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What! That's to bad . I wonder what happened. Oh and btw bring extra money, just in case.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I shouldn't have started to sell them oh my god seeing her poor little body makes me want to cry. I will try make it up to you, I swear she had something wrong with her but this is still my fault, she had her head cocked up at an odd angle and was always breathing heavy, I feel sooo guilty really am, I can't express how bad I feel.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's not your fault. If she had problems, oh well. I gtg.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> They are not that big so it shouldn't be too hard.
> CJ is another person who desperately needs a rack to organize himself with, I mean all those tanks crammed on the table XD it works but hey there is a lot of room for improvement.
> Matt speaking of finding nasty things made me think about before we moved to where we are now my brother had a bunk bed with a little cubby by the head and we started calling it the toxic waste bin XD he had candy some kind of goo and who knows what else lol.
> He refused to clean it out it was so nasty XD
> Anyone every frog hunt? Funniest thing ever!!


I actually have 2 racks in use right now lol. 
Only a couple weeks till my garage project gets going. oh so much space to play with I cant wait!
I will try to get some pics to you tonight.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That would be awesome CJ thanks so much! So excited to see them!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So yesterday I did a 100% wc on the ct fry tank, cleaned Mana and Teeney's divided 10 gal, big scrub on the 20 gal sorority so it is ready for new arrivals! Today I will do Winters, Marbles, and Calypso's tanks  after Badminton practice.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Am not doing wc today, Badminton practice has sucked the energy all out of me, my arms hurt and I can't move with out yelling out in agony, stupid back, had to do 55 push ups and I am not in shape *loudly groans*
Anyways no one is going to die and are not even due until tomorrow anyways. 
Not getting the fish this weekend (small mishap with getting to the shipping place on time ) Sy you are going to need to wait another week or so, Simi is getting pretty big now! Almost ready for the trip. Mana is not going to handle this well as he hates being in small spaces but he is going to a great home so he can suck it up for 24 hours.
Still hoping to meet with you Matt this weekend.
Want those snails so bad!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea... I told my parents. Well meet sometime! Just PM me times.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is snowing outside! This is a pic I just took! SOOOOOO MUCH SNOW!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Chocolate cake in a cup!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nom NOM NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Really good with a bit of caramel sauce in it! Yum! So good!
The weather is still gross outside! Snowing just as hard!
Emailed Sena an interesting email lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love how your journal is pretty much just you and I chatting lol. The weather is disgusting. I want to be able to bike and run already! Is the email about fish? You can PM me if you want.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah okay.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

All the crappy snow is here! What time of year is it? does it ever stop?

Im researching Apple snails now bb123 very interesting.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Lol! Stupid snow! 
What are you finding out?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great news! Found someone who is willing to sell me apple snails that are like the size of a loony for $5 and younger / smaller ones for $3!! Considering there was a guy trying to sell me big ones for $10 ea this islets good, plus it is more fun to watch them grow! They are the ones that get really big! However they are in Calgary and I have no way to pay him! Stupid being underage!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So update! Everyone is still doing good except for one of the ct fry who I just noticed only has one ventral XD he is fine and healthy but it looks as if he only ever had one ventral!
As for the snails, I am getting not one, not two, but five! Thank you so much CJ! 
They will need to live in tanks with my bettas for the time being. Really excited to start my snail farm! Yay!
Horse show this weekend that I am really excited to attend!
Making more chocolate cake for school tomorrow!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol! I'm going to make a chocolate mug cake and have half today and half tomorrow. I think one of the dt is missing ventrals. Both will permanently live with me anyways!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Glad they all have homes lol.
Let me know how your chocolate cake works out! Half of the cake is a lot! Trust me there is two large serving in there. Post pics when you are done and I shall post pics of my batch!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and a big thank you to you Matt for agreeing to take on the five crazy snails for a few days XD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You're welcome lol. Will post pics. And it's really sad how so many passed, but it sure has made finding homes easy XD.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, the disadvantages and advantages to that happening, my cake is in the micro wave right now 
My mind keeps hopping to Sena then snails then Sena then snails and so on lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm just going to try to remember Sena like she was before. Ooh 6 days till my grandparents and my petco fish arrive! I'm so excited!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yay! Let me know when they arrive! My chocolate cake is finished! Pics coming up!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If everything works out it will be Saturday evening. The dt is going in the downstairs chi because he seems to be the favorite, and the two PK are living in a 5g in my room.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Be prepared to be amazed! My version of chocolate mug cake! With added chocolate chips and caramel sauce!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry here is the pic


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm totally making this later. Sooooooo good.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So much for saving half for school, my dad and sister got home and the three of us gobbled it down!
Making another batch now lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I must say, these ct fry have taught me so much. Because of these little guys I understand just how delicate fry are, I realize that little fry poop a lot! And to always clean the tank after feeding. I love watching these little guys zip around the place and crowd my ringer for food lol. I am so sad I can't keep all these little guys. Only one girl gets to stay with me and will go into a fully complete planted sorority, until it is perfect for my princess she is not going in it lol. I have learned more about culling, I used to think that I would cull fish with bad finnage and runts. I will not do this, that is because of Gimpy. The little ct fry who is deformed, he is the biggest sweetheart in the world. He zips around so fast I can barely photograph him lol. He has horrible fins but manages to wiggle right into the centre of your heart. He will not go to just anyone, he will need a special home. 
On another note I found out I absolutely love live plants, used to pretty much hate them but in the fry tank for some reason they are flourishing more than in my planted tank. Yep my tap water non fertilized fry tank they do the best. Have to say they almost look fake. But real as can be and feel strong Gand healthy. Fry love the cambomba and hornwort (thanks CJ for that)
So I have pics. First one is on Gimpy today.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics?!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Our Internet is really slow right now so I will post them later.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Awwwwwwwww well I'm looking forward to them! And the dt have taught me so much as well.Try hard restarting your ipad?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is our actuall Internet, not my iPad. My dad was watching videos about my oldest brothers college he wants to go to and was accepted into in B.C
Slows the Internet right down. Your boy is having a flare down with gimpy, the gimp is not giving up though lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. Poor gimpy. I'm adding water to the fry tank. It's about 60% full now. After I'm done filling it its 50% water changer per day to get them to grow.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Pics! First one is the Gimp


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorr for the sideways pics lol. Next is of my hornwort.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My cambomba! 
On Saturday I will hopefully get my five new snails and fish, thanks CJ, looking forward to talking to you again Matt!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea! My petco fish will come Saturday as well. We will PM for times and stuff but Saturday works. The gimp doesn't look as bad!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Sorry about the pic quality my cellphone is ...limited.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are sooo cool thanks so much! Really looking forward to getting them! Love the one with the spots! OMG sooo cool!! Thanks!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok bb123 your package has been shipped Expresspost to arrive at Matt tomorrow. Micro and snails are on the bottom, sorority girls packed around and on top. Tried to give you some color variety and orange girl is pretty nice imo. Someone used my shipping bags to wrap sandwiches again without telling me so I had to scramble and did the best I could since its only 1 day should be ok. Snails pretty cool I dropped 2 bottom feeder pellets in and the jumped off the sides immediatly to go after them...wow. Sorry no room for extra thermal wrap or anything else.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know I'm not Shae but that's great CJ! Will be watching for them. Thanks!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt I had a brain cramp and could not remember your last name. So its addressed to Matts Bettas att. Matt lol. Lady said it would be ok  Micro i did not want to stress so sent in the jar Micro raised in so more comfortable but took up a lot of space.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol ok. That's fine. If you need it ill PM it to you.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Great thanks!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No package yet...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay well let me know when it arrives.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Of course I will!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Arggh. Canada Post better make it! :evil:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I know. I don't want them sitting at the post office over the weekend and I doubt either of you do! My fish from petco at being transported as we speak with my gramma and grandpa. Most stressful thing ever.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Damn Canada post! I personally have a thing against them ever since my pair of super blue hmpk died because of them! Do you have a tracking number?
I really hope they do not get stuck in shipping!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

All are dead. I'm so sorry. I received the tracking number, and, since I believed and my mom said that they would be delivered to the door, we waited. Seeing the number, I, no word of a lie, ran to the mail box down the road in the middle of the night. The box was soaking wet, and their water was ice cold. So sorry. I will regret this for a very long time and I honestly feel like crying right now... I failed. I don't know about your snails. I imagine they are a little tougher. All are now floating in my sorority, just in case there is any chance that they are alive... I'm so sorry.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

OMG. First off Matt do not blame yourself it is not your fault. Its a much my fault for not getting the tracking number to you sooner and requiring a signature then maybe they would have taken it back to the depot. Im so sorry for you and bb123. I will make it up to you both. Just so sad.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for being so understanding... I am just in shock.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I should have told you to look at mailbox in hindsight I cant believe i did not think of it sooner...I just thought it would go to your house and if no answer a card to which depot So mad at myself but mad at Post too. Im a dummy for using them in first place as i knew what happened in the past!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel just sick and so sorry Shae.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I will never use Canada post again... I seriously doubt Shae will either. The package was crammed in the box and obviously mis handled... It was wet for crying out loud. The snails are alive! It's something... CJ, it was my and Canada posts fault (If you aren't going to complain to them, I will not hesitate to.). I don't want to play the blame game here... It's just so sad that six fish passed. I'm so upset. I can definatly wait until Shae hears. I will understand if she is mad, but she was counting on this. If my petco fish do not arrive safley tomorrow I swear I will lose it.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I will be sending Shae more fish I have lots and they need good home. I will also be making a complaint with canada Post and know a couple of managers. Six awesome fish lost and never ever will i ship with them.
Those snails must be very tough!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those fish were beautiful. Honestly, I am going to put this on Canada post, because if they had the heat pack they would have survived the time out side... And, since the box got wet through mishandling, that is what killed the heat pack... I hope Shae understands. CJ, did you wrap the entire package in a bag? And CJ, I'm sorry for you to. You raised them and devoted tons of time and care to them and to see them go this way... Ugh. I will be filing a complaint tomorrow. You should to.

CJ and Shae, if my spawn is successful, I would like to give you both a pair for free if you want them.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What should I do with the bodies? Shae or CJ...


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Matt the best thing to do is put them in a bag and dispose of in regular garbage...yeah i know that sucks. Matt the package must have been roughed up or squished badly as one of the doulble bags must have burst and made it wet. It was packed tight but considerable pressure had to be applied for this to happen.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Please excuse my language....
Guess what?!!!! Canada post doesn't cover anything alive! You will not get your money back and they do not care. That is it NO more Canada post for me! Should have known after the first time they couldn't do their job properly! Never ever use Canada post again!! 
On not her note, as mad as I am about the fish, I am really glad the snails made it safe and sound. When they get to e certain temp they go inside their shell and stay like that, they can do this for a long time.
Anyhow, Matt this is not your fault. I might go to Big Al's today and will let you know if I do. Then I can take those snails off your hands...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I'll take care of the snails for as long as you want me to... And the fact that no one will get their money back will not stop me from complaining.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So good and bad, fish all died in shipping D: 
Snails made it safe and sound!! Yay!! Thank you Matt and CJ!!
Yesterday I went into town and met with Matt (Enjoyed talking to you ) 
Saw a beautiful marble ct girl that I couldn't get. Felt sick though and considered leaving after I heard an employee say I don't know get rid of it, I turned around to see another employee with his foot posed of something on the ground. Tried to cover it up but then when I looked away killed it by stepping on it. Left it sitting there, looked like a fish. I swear I almost threw up. So much for that being a humane store. The "imbellis" looked like pk but I don't know enough about them. So anyways talked to Matt, we walked around talking about the beautiful fish we couldn't afford. Then I begged my dad for the ct girl but he refused. My mom however loves her so I might get lucky next time.
Here are pics of the snails! I can only pos them one at a time. They were fed algae wafers, spinach, and carrot slices, I put the two little ones in with the ct male that has now half a 10 gal, he is going to his forever home today probably. 
I put one in the other side with Marble and two in Winters tank because I knew he wouldn't bug them. I can see they were munching on the spinach and algae wafers. Here is one of the little guys.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

One of the larger snails.i think once the ct fry leaves i will move them all into the half of the ten gal.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And here is a pic of the ct girl who I will get somehow!! Lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those snails are awesome! I can't wait to watch them grow. Yesterday was fun. I hope you get that ct! If you don't, I might!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah that ct is pretty neat looking. The only females can find here are veils. Except riverfront has some ct and hm females but they cost like $30


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ct here are 6$. I have only ever seen one hm female here and I bought her (she's the mom of my fry) but I got her for 4$ because all females are the same according to them..


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Mahsfish said:


> Yeah that ct is pretty neat looking. The only females can find here are veils. Except riverfront has some ct and hm females but they cost like $30


I love Riverfront. They have some awesome cool fish there. The Stingrays I could watch for hours. Ive seen some very nice betta there as well and usually good conditions. Also have picked up some good plants there. My favorite lfs in Calgary.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeez... Next time I'm in Calgary I know where I'm going!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Just have your parents drop you off and they could go shopping. lol

Could take awhile!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. Is it in the south or the north? If I make it to provincials again I will be back to Calgary.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in Edmonton this weekend, any good lfs down there. And the only problem about riverfront is they only have 3 day garuntee. But there conditions are really good so I don't see that being a problem. They also have 50% fish and supplies every 2 Saturday if the month. 

My uncle is friends with the owner, he's really into exotic fish, which you can tell when you walk in. There are a ton of days and arrows.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Big als is pretty good. Not the cheapest but tons of variety.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So how's the snail tank going Shae?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Snail tank... Doesn't matter. Although I now have a extra heater because Jake just died.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1875393#post1875393
Crappiest day in the world, almost as bad as when Magic died. He was a very special fish, at least now he can meet his girl friend that died in shipping.
Love you Jake and will always miss you, have shed many tears and there are more to come. Why couldn't I have gotten at least one fry from him?? Why did he need to die??
Why him? Why?



My other fish are doing okay...
Jake died
Winter has taken up tail biting as a new hobby
Calypso's other pectoral fin looks like it is falling apart
Teeney has fin rot
Manaphy is doing fine
Marble has something weird happening to fins, doesn't look good
The ct fry in the divided 10 gal is leaving this weekend
The other ct fry all have homes 
The sorority girls are fine
The snails are okay too. 
Going to Red Deer all day tomorrow, so won't be online much... 
All my tanks are now clean aside from the ct fry tank which will be done tonight so. Can get pics of the gimp for Syriiven's contest... Need a digital art piece done of Jake that I can hang on the wall. He was practically my moms fish, she picked him out and was her favourite by far...


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ouch! Sorry to hear that Shae he was a great fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah he was... I miss him so much already. He gets to go and be buried by the little pine tree with Oscar and Janey. Now there will be three of them...
Goodbye Jake...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So seeing as my journal was on the second page I figured it could use a bump up with an update 
The big ct fry who was in the divided tank with Marble died the same night Jake did. Marble has since moved into Jakes old tank and the snails all went into the ten gal.
The snail tank is good because all there cucumbers and algae wafers and spinach and lettuce cloud up the water pretty fast. 
Found a breeder who I hope to buy breeding stock from because I am in love with their yellow line!! Miss Jake so much, my mom picked him out and she hasn't barel looked twice at the fish since he died... 

On another note I took my indoor cat outside for a walk and my dog scared him so he ran up a tree  hi didn't even know he knew how of course getting down was harder than going up and it tok me an hour to get him out which is why I wasn't on for a bunch XD
I love my snails and can't wait for them to lay eggs! They all are on the same lettuce leaf munching away lol.
I get butterflies thinking about how amazing it would be to have a pretty little yellow hm in my sorority!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Definatly tell me if you are going to order yellow hms from her! I would LOVE one. Then I could breed Xanthus. Who are you going to breed now?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No one... Peanut has bad scales and really don't want that so I am out of options... Until. Buy new breeding stock.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bye, bye, fish fund... No more wasted money on you unless it is necessary, who can get me a pair of high quality breeding stock for free? Because I am saving up for a trip to Greece with my school. I really want to go and am willing to do almost anything to be able to afford it. 8 day in Greece, 4 of thos on a cruise around the islands! Want to go so bad and the $3525... Well I have a long way to go from my $0 lol. I need to be breeding and selling them working my ass off for my parent and suckering up to neighbours for jobs. Good bye relaxing summer!
I really want to go on this trip, it is not a in the moment this. Any ideas on how to get money?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha well, I'm with you. There is a trip to Ottawa next fall but I need to get the $1000. Breeding? Maybe I'll get a little. Old stuff on kijiji? Mowing lawns?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Why I randomly put it out there any high quality free pairs would be much appreciated! Lol! 
We are selling our stuff at a church garage sale so no to the kijiji.
I will mow lawns, and do other yard work such as garden, rake, and I am fairly handy at fixing small things. I am doing a bottle run too, usually make around $60.
I have asked my grandparents if they could find me work too. I really want to make this happen!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

OOH I wonder if I could do a bottle run... Thats a good idea. Let's say I get 80 out of this spawn and sell females for 8 dollers and males for 15 (dont worry, you and CJ would get a big discount) and I get 50% female and 50% male. .. Then that's 920 bucks! Not bad. Now, you need a spawn! They are lots of work but fun. Are you going to take the ct into f2? How much would a pair from elite cost?

Bettas should all be free. Except for the ones I sell. Lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Matt!!!!!! If I got a yellow hmpk female would you lend me you yellow hmpk??
Need to talk to elite bettas about prices now!
I have considered taking the ct into f2 but decided, they are not worth much or high quality so it would be better to use the space I have for high quality beauties!
How are the dt fry? Growing yet?
I know! I want to spawn so bad! I need babies lol! 
Bottle drives usually get a fair amount of money! So that is in the plans.
Yes all Thailand bettas should be free! But we should be able to sell our ps all over! Lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know if I would (right now) :/

I know I'm being selfish and I'm sorry for that but he is pretty much my baby and he isn't acting very normal lately... He should be fine. He is one that I will defiantly breed anyways down the road. His form could be better to... It's that color that I want! If you are getting yellow hmpk girls LET ME KNOW AND I WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET ONE! Lol. Sorry... It's not that I don't trust you or anything, but for now I would rather not. Maybe once I know he is in perfect health (but then I'll probably breed him). 

The dt fry, well, I think they have some growing issues. They are defiantly getting tougher but they DONT GROW. I swear. I am doing lots to get them to grow... But they won't. Gah. Lol. I still love them! 

I agree that you deserve to finally get a successful spawn!!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It is fine I understand, I figured if I got a yellow hmpk female you would have one in the same box lol. Hope he is fine though! I will just get a sibling male to breed her too then!
At least the dt are alive 
I think I deserve a successful spawn! I mean I have tried three times now and each time failed! I have had crappy luck with finding good fish on top of that...
Oh Jake I miss you buddy! 
I asked Eliete bettas about prices (Yes we have been chatting lately) and I am waiting for a reply.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

If you dont have any luck bb123 I do not mind getting a quality girl to you. Try again but no Canada Post. Im trying to get time for a photoshoot soon. So busy with work, all the fish and 2 spawns, pics have been a low priority lately.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Do you have a nice one??? Fed Ex maybe? 
I would really appreciate that!!! Talking to Elite bettas too to try steal a pair.... But that will cost so much!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ya know if I got some from her that would cut shipping


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah I am keeping you in mind lol. Talking to my parents about Greece now...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Make sure you tell me when you are ready. I don't have Facebook lol, CJ is not the only old fashioned one I guess.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

UPDATE TIME: so I have decided not to o to Greece, too much money to raise in too little time, I would be stressed out over getting all the money it would not be worth it plus I would not be able to get more beautiful fish 
Stalking breeders pages on Facebook i checked on BettaFX's I almost cried when I saw this, if anyone remembers or was wondering about the pair of blue hmpk I was talking about that died thanks to Canada Post this was them. 
Weren't they absolutely amazing? 

Thanks CP for your crappy services :evil:that have put a whole lot of stress and pain onto people like me I absolutely despise you and look forward to never using you again! 
Sincerely: Your biggest hater:evil:

Short and sweet :evil::evil::evil:
Other than that I must say all my fish are doing great! The snails are growing and I am looking forward to the upcoming show.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So good news! I have money for the auction after the show! Yay! 
Also selling old toys for more money. I hope to go with $100 to spend on more fish!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Stupid!! Hot!! Water!! Tank!!
Our hot water tank is not working so I need to heat up the water on the stove for all my water changes today! Nooo! Takes forever!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hot water tank is running again! Yay!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh my. That must have sucked lol. Glad it's working again! How are the snails?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good! They are busy munching on more algae wafers


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Update: so I have good news, and more good news, and strange news.
So good news- All my fish are doing good, I am totally caught up on water changes and all are healthy.
More good news- my cambomba had to be once again cut in half, I only let them get to about 1.5 feet this time though lol. The snails loved the stems I gave them and are devouring them at an alarming rate, I hope they soon will lay their eggs.
Strange news- I literally had to pick plants out of my white worm culture XD I got new dirt for them from the garden and it appears there was seeds in it XD.


I also have some GREAT news that I am debating sharing with you. I am sure y'all want to hear...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Tell us! I need some good news!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well it is good news for me, but I thought you might get excited with me....

I am getting *drum roll* 

A pair of gorgeous red hmpk from elite bettas!! He said he can ship tomorrow talking to my parents about it now... Don't worry I will still buy with you guys in a group. Because I always have room for more gorgeous fish! Lol. 
So excited!! Omg he is so awesome! Ahhhh literally jumping up and down right now!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh. So you aren't going to wait?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Wait for the group buy? Don't be silly of course I will still buy again with you guys but just to tell you elite bettas has many people watching like hawks for his fish and many people have reservations that they have had since like before this spawn even happened, for a group to buy, well you need to be very fast about it... I will try get pics of the fish... 
You don't sound that happy...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok. No, it's not like I'm mad at you or anything just generally grumpy for obvious unrelated reasons. I would have liked that fertile black hmpk and a yellow girl but obviously that isn't happening now.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey! Don't you dare talk like that Matt!! If that is the group choice then lets buy from elite bettas. He has gorgeous fish and is definitely still on our list of options. We will find someone who has gorgeous fish that everyone will enjoy. Now please don't be upset, I couldn't refuse this... 
We will find you a fertile black girl and a nice yellow one if you want.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol no by all means don't turn down a beautiful pair! (I call first dibs when you breed them though LOL)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No problem! Plus he says in f1 I will get red and orange then if I breed two oranges f2 will have yellows! I really want to work with the yellows so that might be where you get your yellow girl from. 
So might want to wait for f2 or f3 
I wan to have a line of yellows and a line of reds.
This is a chance I couldn't turn down, you wouldn't either.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I got 2ndafter matt


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

We will see, he is sending them already conditioned and my spawn tank is set up, said to give them a week or so to settle in before breeding, after that though they are in the spawn tank!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Great. I would also be interested if you get the yellows.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Post pics of the fish!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay, here is the male. This is an old breeding pair of his.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And the female.these are from his red Chimera line.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I'm so jealous!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! I can not wait to have my own little fry swimming around! They will be shipped on Wednesday, sorting a ton of bottles tomorrow that should give me enough money for the rest of shipping and some extra for a heater for in their tank, using the same box they came in I then can ship Syriiven her fish and get my print and money from her, this is before I go and spent it all at Y.C. Lol. Wish money grew on trees!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Y.C.?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, it stands for Youth Conference, it is at the Rexal and Northlands expo. The most absolute amazing thing in the world! If your eardrums are not blown out XD
Basically in Rexal there is a big gathering in the morning and at night. It is a Christian thing though, so it is not widely recognized. They have very inspirational speakers who talk about their experiences, one lady talked about stopping human trafficking with the chocolate beans, said they were going to give the M&M's a funeral to try stop the company from buying cocoa beans from places human trafficking and slavery was occurring. Another guy talked about escaping Iran with his family during the war, almost was killed at his school. Then there is the bands, they have Christian bands from all around the world come in and play for us including (you probably haven't heard of these before) SWITCHFOOT, Tim Hughes, Ben Cantelon, Blue Tree, Leeland, and this year Skillet is going to be there! This guy did a hilarious hand shadow thing. It is absolutely amazing! We buy CD's and cotton candy lol, there goes my money XD.
I was just finally old enough to go last year and will go again this year next weekend. 
We stay at a church though and there is no showers... The only down part about the whole thing.... xD Awefully smelly after.
We also take a big 9 people van, can you imagine with 8 teens and a driver who is just as crazy, best moments of my life.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

They look awesomely gorgeous bb123.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I am doing water changes for a few hours so all my tanks can be sparkling.
The snails are awesome as usuall.
Winter still has the weird tumour like thing.
Everyone else is doing swell. I am willing to rehome Teeney and Marble to the right homes. Winter too if someone will take him... But otherwise he can continue to live with me.
My red hmpk were shipped this morning. Will arrive sometime this week super excited! 
Can't wait to get them! 
Haven't been on for a while because I have been super busy. Been missing talking to everyone. Even though I was in breifly once in a while.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So my new fish were not actually shipped today, postal office was closed but ey will be shipped to orrow morning! Yes! Will let you know when they arrive and post a ton of pics!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sip Winter, may you swim peacefully under the rainbow bridge.
You were gorgeous, I loved you with all my heart. May you be happy and sit in a covered wagon for as long as you want. You were a wonderful fish, love you.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. How did he pass?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Peacefully, he was flaring at Marble the fish in the tank beside him, I separated them and he continued on normally, he then went and wedged himself in his silk plant for a while before going into his wagon, he loved that decoration, always sat in it. That was it. I think he was enjoying his favourite places for the last minutes of his life. I made a memorial thread for the handsome guy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Just letting everyone know, that my pair arrived safely and on time today! Heat pack was still warm! They are now floating in their tanks. Thanks Elite Bettas!! Thy are wonderful, I can tell already! Now a water change on the ct fry tank and all should be good! Very happy Cp did not fail again! Yay!! They are very pretty!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome. I worry every time a fish is in transit now. Glad your fish made the journey safely.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was very worried! So relieved they are okay!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! That's great. Get us some pics!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will! Just give me a sec, I need to do some water changes!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I get the feeling the male doesn't like me! Lol, he flares at me when I walk by XD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am in love with the female! She is so sweet.
Both need names so shoot!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Pics would help XD.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yuppers, pics would greatly help xD -subscribes...-


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Your fish are awesome


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Matt! Here is a pic of the male. They are hard to get good pics of because as Matt most likely noticed, they do NOT stop moving! Lol love their attitudes!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And the female who doesn't flare as much but has lots of spunk she does have a full 180 spread and over all nice finnage.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Any ideas for names? I am thinking dinosaur for the male because he is pretty large and really aggressive. 
The female though I want a unique special name.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I thought at first I should name them Ron and Ginny Weasly lol. Because they are red XD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I get it. I have no clue about names, I am even worse with names then you are. A grand total of... Three of my fish have names. And two of them were named by their previous owners. Lol.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

How about Rex and Trillium?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I like Rex and I have never heard of Trillium doesn't have a meaning? anyways I have decided on Artemis for the female, I know she was a virgin and I hope it doesn't jinx my breeding success but is my favorite god.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Trillium's just a flower that comes in different colors =3 Its not a common one tho. 

I like Artemis. (I have an Artemis too xD )


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Trillium would have worked well and is unique but I love Artemis and Rex!

Trillium-


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Ive run out of names and numbers do not work for me. They are super nice Shae. I have to go say goodbye to one of my favorite fish now.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Why? CJ what fish?
Their names are now Rex and Trillium because I will save Artemis for a different fish. And Trillium is very fitting. Thanks Syriiven!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Glad you like them =D


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the names. Are they siblings Shae? Looks like they acclimated very well.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I believe they are from the same line. Same age so it is highly likely they are siblings. They settled in very well. They both were flaring at each other and I floated them and acclimatized them for an hour and a half because I was terrified of killing them with the shock of the move XD they are alright and are even more active this morning.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes they are siblings.
I will be inactive for a few days as I am going to Y.C. And the church we stay at doesn't offer WiFi lol. Talk to you all late!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update us! How's your pair?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

My fish are all doing great! Sadly however as Matt already knows my smallest snail passed away a few days ago. I miss having five. Doing more research to find out why they are not breeding.
I realized not including my females, with out my new male I would only have Marble as my male but in total I own 8 fish
-Marble
-Rex
-Ct female
-trillium
-Opal
-Peanut
-Bertha
That is not very many... If you think about it three females are in the sorority which is being torn apart and redone. Then I have my pair, Rex and Trillium. Marble then Calypso in her little tank. And my ct female who is in a five gal that she shares with her BFF Simi. Anyways...
I love my pair! They are truly amazing! Been talking to several people and plan to get a red dragon hmpk pair from Bettafx in August-September hopefully, latest is October because of temperatures. But I need to stock up on quality fish so I don't have the urge to buy in the winter and have more frozen fish arrive. 
Also depending on what I get from CatwOman I will be on the market for more quality ladies for my males. 
Now then I think that is about it...

On another note I found out I love rain, with all these down pours I have been riding my bike a lot! I love going out when the storm hits its hardest and flying through the puddles, course my mother doesn't approve and when you are soaking wet it is hard to get skinny jeans off lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love the rain too, pretty much just because of how it smells after a storm and the nights it storms are always when I sleep best. That, and it saves me the trouble of watering all the plants lol. 

I'm starting to get low in numbers too, but I don't mind, it means more room for some real beauties.

I wonder if we can find a way to ship in the winter... FedEx overnight with two heat packs might work...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know if I would even take the risk, it has been done before but... Plus if we both have at least one high quality pair to keep busy we can just meet and do a pair swap. Most likely won't get bore anytime soon.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If we don't want to take the risk initially we could ship a bag of water and have the receiver check the temp. What do you mean by pair swap?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

All if we need a project and it is like -30 outside we could meet and you could bring maybe a pair of your hmpk grizzlies and I will bring a pair of my hmpk then we could do something different... Just an idea. The temp checking thing sounds cool but what if it froze t one point then heated up again?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh good point... But I don't think that is really likely since the heat packs wouldn't let it freeze and then thaw out again.

The blue pineapples won't be bred until August, but pair swapping sounds like a great plan... We both benefit. Next time we meet remember the cultures!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will! Don't worry lol. And your gravel that is annoying me very much!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Speaking of shipping in winter here in Canada, I finally found some good insulated shipping boxes and with the thermal wrap too it should stay really warm inside for the fish. I need to test it first because it may get too warm. So Im taking a high / low thermometer and putting a test box in the freezer to see how long it lasts with the heat packs then putting the results on a graph re time and temp inside the box.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Sounds like a great, safe way to test!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I think Francis may have ripped you off Shea. That male doesn't look any where near as quality as his top fish. Still a good fish though. Good luck.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

The male looks different from the other pic. Anal doesn't look as long and caudal looks really rounded. Hopefully it is just the picture


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Sounds like a great, safe way to test!


 
We have to figure this out because we cant just not ship fish for 6 months of the year! And I have had enough of frozen dead fish to last a lifetime. Shae Matt Mah and others will likely need to move fish around all year since they are breeding too so I hope to get the experiment going this weekend and by the time winter rolls around have a more safe method all figured out.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

These are the fish-


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mah, the pic Shae took was at an angle. She definatly wasn't ripped off... Both of them are really high quality and have great form. Well established bloodlines as well. Sure, they aren't perfect... But they are pretty close.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

That sounds great CJ! Let me know how it all works out.
Mah I was absolutely NOT ripped off, just the angle of the picture I guess but these fish are higher quality than any of your and I will end up with nicer fish than you will in your spawn.
You haven't seen these fish in real life nd have no idea how much I payed for them so therefore you can not say anything.
Although Francis did mention you, said you were on your hands and nees begging for his fish. I unlike you was able to afford them, when you have higher quality fish and payed less for for them than I did you can talk about people being ripped off my one of the top breeders in Canada.
Anyways want to see a horse in Spandex?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol... Sure. Spandex on a horse will be new to me.

I have seen these fish "in person" (video chat) and they truly are something.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I made a thread in finless friends incase anyone else wants to see it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Making a gallon of ial tea (yea, I'm copying you XD). You are right... This is definatly the way to go.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well boil the leaves for a long time! I found mine was more watery than I would have liked. I then froze it into ice cubes so I can use an ice cube when I need. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I boiled it for like 45 minutes, until the leaves started to break down and it was super dark. I'm gonna put it in a milk jug in the fridge.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good idea! I wish I had boiled mine longer... Oh well next time!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh yeah I did the same. The stuff makes pretty good tea. Tastes great.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Umm... I don't think it's for people... Lol.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I know jokes... Should try it one day though. And good luck withy he spawns in the future bb123.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The sad thing is that I actually considered it today... And btw sometimes its hard to know a joke when it is typed out.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

True Matt very true


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

IAL Good for betta = good for people. 

There are studies that cited it for immune system support in HIV patients. It has anti inflammatory compounds and is anti fungal and ant bacterial. I bet it is good for people. Maybe you guys could market your tea to health food types on the internet. You may need to do some research lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol. I saw that article too. 

Tannins can be mildly carcinogenic, I believe. I still may take a sip XD.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well look who is making love! Yay can you all see the eggs on the bottom! Sorry about the pic I didn't want to disturb them so I stuck my iPad under the tank lol. 
My red hmpk pair spawned! Yay!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck bb123. Hopefully you can get a nice big bunch out of them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes! I am hoping for lots of fry! I can't lift the towel to look at them because just like that they are focused on me not the task at hand. The shock method worked very well! I put her in a jar and him in the tank at the same time and left her for two hours before dumping her out, the next day with in 24 hours I have eggs! Going to stick with this method I think.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That is awesome! Keep us updated. Did you get any mw yet? my culture is just starting to rebound.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I recultured and can see the worms moving on the top, I am keeping them super moist and warm so they should be going crazy soon. I have removed the female and the male is tending the nest very well.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Squee!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Learn from my mistake and try to do a 50% wc a day!


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

My mistake aswell Matt.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay thanks guys! I will keep you updated and start an official spawn log after the fry are one week old. 
I am sooo sick! Coughing my guts up, I feel as if I cough again I am going to throw up, cam home from school early and watched Glee still feel like crap though.
This ice cream made my stomach turn but it soothed my throat... Oh my god I hate being sick!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Learn from my mistake and try to do a 50% wc a day!


There are good breeders out there that disagree with the high water change philosophy. Myself I think it is critical and the sooner you can start exchanging water without hurting fry the better. Ive seen it said that if too many water changes fry get stressed. true but a lot of that has to do with the rate of change. Early on I remove super slow and add same temp water even slower, its a pain but worth it. As they grow I speed up the rate. Also seen breeders I respect only feed fry once a day, I find faster growth with many medium sized feeds. getting the amount right is tricky but if you do lots of wc you can feed lots just don't feed too much at one time. Round tummy is fine but don't over do it. Most new breeders under feed ime. Over crowding plays a huge role as well, fry grow faster with fewer fish per inch ect. Many will disagree with this philosophy but you can safely power grow if your careful and religious about changing water. Sorry for the long rantish post bb123


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hows the spawn? They should be hatching soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Guess who got a yummy snack!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Uh oh...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, it is exactly what you think. The male ate almost all of them. Elite said he swore there was no egg eaters in this line, he said there hadn't been for generations and he culled any egg eaters he had, said they had no place in his fish room. I just contacted him asking if there is an explanation. There is no more than 10 eggs remaining.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Cull the whole batch Shea. Don't waste your time on the whole 10. Reset and try again. My "elite" brain thinking. 

I know Francis cull egg eaters so something must off told the male they were bad and to eat them. Sorry to hear that. Hopefully the next spawn is better.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, keep the ten... They will grow quickly because of high water quality... No need to kill living things because their dad was a deadbeat. Please tell us what elite says. I think it may have something to do with the new conditions he is in, but I don't know for sure. Egg eating is not always genetic.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

You could keep the 10. I suppose if you put them in a grow out and then this pair spawns with in 2 weeks again if they aren't too beat up then you can just add the other fry with them to make it easier aswell. Keep them 10 could be good as i know these are quality fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahaha no way if these fry survive will I cull them. If I was breeding mutts and they were not of quality then I might but these fish are high quality plus I unlike some of you are not pished for space I have one soon two empty 10 gals that can be made the new spawn tank. And if this spawn flunks oh well. We will see how the fry are in two weeks because that is how long it is going to take to recondition anyways. 
I am definitely no wasting my time with 10 high quality fish, you are more wasting your time with the 100 or so low quality fish.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Directed at me?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I love my tiny spawn to tell you the truth. Easy fast growing. I would do a 10 for sure. You can spawn again later maybe.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

...or artificially hatch the next batch.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No Matt that was directed at Mah he was the one who said o destroy the spawn.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Did elite respond?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, said if the tank is in the way of lots of traffic he might have felt threatened, also said maybe they hatched and I can't see them. And to recondition and try again.
Btw the eggs have hatched and there is a couple fry in the nest.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's good. Only a couple?


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Shea no need to be disrespectful and insult. I said cull them and reset. Not destroy them like you're some kind of Dr. Frankenstein in need of destroying your creation. 

If its only a couple fry I would cull them and reset. You don't have to that's just what I would do. There are pros and cons to it but I see more of the cons. One that it will take up a whole tank just for 5 fry. Even if you have the room it's just a whole 'nother tank. What if their next spawn has lots of fry like most of Francis' spawns. You can use both 10 gals to grow out oppose to one unless the fry grow very slow and the can go together.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Mah, the way you used "to cull" you meant "to destroy", they are synonymous. Culling perfectly healthy fish because there aren't enough of them is needless and cruel. In the end, you need to respect that it is Shae's decision and no one else's.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay I am NOT destroying this spawn, and Mah unlike you I have everything planned out including grow outs and what not okay leave it at that and I don't want another pm saying I am hot headed and need to calm down. YOU need to think before posting.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ill try better in the future


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I know you will. Now jus letting you all know I see 2 fry in the nest, elite thinks the eggs were infertile and will be better next time around. 
I will keep you all updated.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That's another possability.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And it seems as if it is likely because Rex is now taking great care of the remaining two babies, he puts them back in the nest and flares at me when I take a peek lol.
I am reconditioning Trillium and she will have another shot. It was there first time so maybe next time will be better.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It should be quicker this time too. If elite thinks it may be because he was interrupted, put black paper (or something) around the tank.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck with the 2 fry. I guess I was a little jars on the 10 fry. Eggs probably weren't fertilized. Reason I said cull is because elite been drilling it into our heads that every spawn should be big spawn or else it's a waste of time. And he really culls heavily.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Many serious breeders believe it is a numbers game and in some ways they are correct. I saw many fish that would have culled early turn into my best fish so I am on the fence on this. I cant tell tail quality myself until about weeks 8-12 and even then some surprises. If you have an agreement with a pet store to take the less than perfect it can save many culls. Since Ive proven to myself that Im a rotten softy when it comes to culling that is my preferred way. IMO it can be a blessing in disguise to have a small spawn especially for someone like myself with a culling problem but im more of a hobbyist than serious show breeder. I would bet that you will get some beauties even in a 10 spawn.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

And that is okay, when you have the resources, time, and money. He has those things I don't. I can't afford to cull these two fry when it might be $30 out the window. Francis is a great breeder, with bloodlines that strong you expect more than a pet quality fish. Why feed house and care for something that he won't get anything from? See that is his thinking. He doesn't know what it is like to be in our position, he was lucky enough to start out with high quality imports. He has of course since made the line WAY better stronger. He puts so much work into these fish you just can't afford to keep all the ones that won't be anything special. So yes I understand his culling thing but he hasn't told me to destroy the fry and he is well aware of what has happened.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It probably won't even be 10 lol. Probably no more than 5


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Well 5 fry for min $20 is still $100


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I just have to say, the last few pages on this thread have been an interesting read. 

Also, if I culled out every undersized spawn my fish gave me, I would hardly have any fish at all haha. 

Culling it seems is one of those great divides among betta breeders/owners. 

Good luck with your two surviving fry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I counted 3!!! Hahaha might have 5 at the most incase I missed any. 
It is decided these fry will be kept to live and grow up, plus one day they will be able to join the next batch if I get any.
Plus three fry selling for minimum $15 is still $45 soo that currently in my world is a lo lol.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

20 bucks for a fish is a lot. Mine will be 10-15 dollars for the most part.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am waiting to see some kind of financial return on my juveniles. It's only taken me over 5 months to start to get them big enough for sale haha. 

I think as long as your fish bring in enough to help you break even and subsidise some of your fish related costs, you are doing okay.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I am not sure about your spawn Matt, I am thinking you will get some super nice ones and some not so nice ones but it is hard to say with unknown genetics lots that look like Ares for sure though! 
I look forward to seeing the turnout of your spawn.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Ill probably be luck for $10-$15. Low quality hm x pk f1 = $2-$5 for people who know their stuff. Maybe $10 to the average fish owner that just likes them cause they are marbles hopefully


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well my fish haven't brought in a penny yet lol so they are no holding their weight but with this new pair I think that will change everything in the long run. I already have been talking to some people about pair swaps, they will sell for enough money to help cover costs of new equipment and I need horse stuff... But once I get good numbers of fry going through here everything including the stress of money should slightly subside.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No, I mean every spawn I do. Even my super high quality ones (eventually) won't cost a ridiculous amount.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the most I paid for a petstore fish was 11.99. The ones I got from breeders were free and I paid for shipping.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How's the pair and the remaining fry?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

The pair is fine the male doesn't have a scrape and neither does the female.
I saw one fry this morning, he was so cute! Turned to look at me with giant black eyes! I haven't seen it since though. I have been feeding them vineger eels anyways and hopefully in two weeks I will be able to spot them a little bit easier.
Redid the sorority looks a bit like a little kid did it but hey I don't think they fish honestly care.
Another snail died. I am researching what i might be doing wrong. I think it might be our crappy water.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You have soft water, right? I would get them cuttlebone (in the bird section of pet store).


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah soft water. Going to the Petstore tomorrow hopefully I will check if they have it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It increases calcium levels which they love. Good luck! Are you sure you are feeding them the right foods, doing proper water changes, etc?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes Matt thy have clean water and variety of foods including aquarium plants, algae wafers, and lettuce now and then as a snack. They also get spinach once in a while. I think it I our water.
Anyways I should get a calcium booster for in their tank.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol I wasn't doubting you! Just making sure. Try the cuttlebone, if not maybe try asking the breeder?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just be careful with how much cuttlebone as the pH can be effected very easily......just in my experience and so on.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So did you get the cuttlebone?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Update us!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I didn't get the cuttlebone but the snails have their own tank as the two ct ladies are in the sorority. He sorority is finished being renovated and moved.
I have one or two fry last time I saw one was two days ago but I am sure they are in there.
Also may be able to get a few more high quality fish. As Matt knows.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well my one fry is now 8 days old! What a cutie he is! Live plant is dieing in the tank though and my cultures are dead aside from the ve, but he is getting too old for just infursia and ve. I can see him when every I look in for the most part. Little bugger is super fast and good at hiding though!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Omg I actually have two fry! Yay! They were swimming by each other so cute!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yay! And I will work on getting you the cultures.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks Matt! Saw one of the fry searching for food along the bottom... So adorable!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Please help! My red hmpk I purchased from elite himself is sick.
I bred him successfully and the fry are now 10 days old. He has been in a jar since breeding as I have been reconditioning him because the spawn only threw 2 fry. I found out yesterday night he has a white fungus on one of his eyes. His eye is popping out of his head but he is active and overall seems happy. I am super worried because he is the only male I have that is breeding quality. He has been moved to a hospital tank with IAL and Kanaplex. Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ial and kanaplex is good... Can you take a picture from the top and then from the side? Do you have Epsom salts on hand? And how big and what temperature is the jar?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How is he?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

He is going to loose his eye.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How bad is it?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will post pics later.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Please show us!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

What do you think?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

S its crowded over and fuzzy, but it does not look like popeye. You are treating with aq salt, right? You may need an antifungal.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

It isn't too fuzzy just layered with film almost but there is fuzz... Kanaplex, AQ salts, and IAL have not done anything so far.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

How much aq salt?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't despair. This is what one of my females looked like. Both her eyes were like that and I thought she was going to end up blind.










However, the swelling came down on its own. I just kept the water as clean as I could.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi BB.... I'm on a kindle so it's difficult to see the photo (and I can't see LBF's at all) but white fuzz can often indicate Columnaris or Saprolegnia.

How much Aq salt are you adding? And what's the water temp?

Medications are often metabolized by the liver and excreted by the kidneys. Aq salt is also excreted by the kidneys. So be careful with this. If he shows any signs of bloat or constipation, I would stop/remove the Aq salt.

Bacteria multiply faster in warm water. So if this is a bacterial infection, lowering the temp towards the bottom of the range can help slow down bacterial growth. 

That said, if this was bacterial, the Kanaplex should have started to work. Which leads us to another potential cause of white fuzz called Saprolegnia, which is a water mold. Here's a good website that explains the difference and describes how to tell them apart: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/columnaris.html

(Will edit this in a minute. The dog needs to go out!)


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, I'm on my computer now. (I can see LBF's photo, too.).... 

Is it common for their eyes to be affected during breeding? (It kind of makes sense. If you squeeze the middle, it puts pressure on the eyes, and can make them swell/pop out.) 

If this is swelling due to breeding, rather than infection, maybe Epsom salt would help. It reduces fluid retention, and it has mild antibiotic properties. 

In fact, you may want to consider switching from Aq salt to Epsom salt. I feel more comfortable using Epsom, rather than Aq salt while using antibiotics, due to the stress placed on the kidneys to eliminate both the meds and the Aq salt.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So, how is he today?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Same


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an announcement!

















I will be leaving, I just don't like this forum as much as I did, people are mean to others and quite frankly I am not learning anything anymore. 
Some of the best people on this forum have left and it has been going down hill.
The mods try to do a better job but you still need to think of yourself as a member not a president or other high up postition. I am saying what. Truly think of this forum.

Members are rude to others.
People are taking stress leaves constantly
The mods are great but are not seeing half the things that happen
Members have quite frankly no respect for others, before you posted on your own threads now they don't care whose face they are in or whose thread they are spamming.
People react and get defensive and argue with more expierienced members who know a whole hell of a lot more instead of accepting that they did something wrong.
I used to love this forum and was on here 24/7 but I can't get around the people here. 
Ones come seeking help and they are told they are trolls, retards, and should rehome all there fish. What a wonderful place to hang around.
Guess what?? The mods will not open a rescue section on the forum because they believe it would cause too many arguments! Well if we can't even have a new section how can we possibly keep any other sections?

Oh and don't even get me started on the "I am not rude just blunt" people because I feel like smashing your face into your computer screens every single time you post! You know why? Because you are rude! You are disrespectful and truly mean. People take things the wrong way and when they do you should not just be more "blunt" you should take the time to realize there is a person behind that screen and they have feelings! 
I honestly hope that you all realize before you post next time that you are affecting someone somewhere, and you should feel horrible if you hit the post button and put someone down.
You guys are like alcohol addicts, you start going down hill and you keep going down. 
Sober up and fix the issues.
On that note I have to say I have met some of the most amazing generous people on here some of whom I got to meet in person and all of who were friendly, awesome understanding people and guess what? I have seen every single one of them get put down, crushed, and quite frankly it is bullying! One of my friends takes regular stress leaves and once very nearly left!
You know what I find sickening? The fact that so many of you are soooo against certain methods of fish keeping that you spend more time here putting people down then you actually do caring for fish because I have been there! I would be telling people proper water changes and care when my fish were not under that care. They are now and I realize how stupid I was. How could I possibly be giving care guidelines when I couldn't keep up to them myself? How can you?
I hope all you lazy people get of you butts and actually do something for these wonderful fish! Shut off your computer and get out your syphon hose.
Now before I leave this is what I must say to a few members I will keep in touch with all of you.

Matt- you are my best friend I have made on here. You understand me and I understand you. We will for sure keep in touch and so long as you are there for me to send the odd rant to talk about my day and my fish to I will also always be there for you.

Sena- you are a wonderful person always thinking about others before yourself. Good luck with your family and dog I hope for the best and think you should follow your dreams and open up your pet store which I look forward to eventually walking into.

Logisticsguy- your cool, understanding and very generous, I would not be where I am today with out you. You use logic and are they guy who we all look up to. Thanks for being there for me.

And I also would like to say Thanks to Sy, I will get those fish sent to you! 
BettaHeart for being able to take the time to send worms to me, they have helped lots.
Nothingness, for the IAL you ever so graciously sent me.
Lebron The Betta- We haven't talked in a while but feel free to message me anytime. 
Saphira101 I talked to you once and loved our conversation, you were funny, uplifting and very friendly.
And to all the other members who don't frustrate me and make me want to punch you all the time, you have been awesome.
I will only be on here to pm people I am sick of hearing all you "blunt" people be so damn rude!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

B123, I hadn't known you long and not that well, but I have, ahem, lurked your journal for some time now (mostly because I never really have anything interesting to say...), but you always seem like a really real and genuine person. Good luck in your future endeavors, wherever they may take you.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

HIya chika -- we have each other on FB anytime we need fish advice, so I'm never far. =) I know you'll get to the fish, and am glad they're in your hands until that happens, so I'm not worried at all! 

I'm sorry you've been seeing the same stuff I have, and hope I wasn't a serious factor in your decision.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could have reported your concerns in the discuss with mods area. We do care about our members and how they feel. I'm so sorry you are so upset. We know there are members who are downright rude and we try to do something about it if it gets reported. We can't be everywhere at once and we rely on you guys to let us know when there is a problem. I certainly hope I wasn't one of the people who was rude or snarky to you. You have to take things people say with a grain of salt. It's hard to tell the tone of things people post and sometimes things come off as sounding rude when they really aren't meant to be. I really hope you reconsider and stay as you are a valued member of this forum. There will always be arguments and contraversy on forums but we need to just walk away when they upset us. If you need to talk about your concerns you can pm me or any other mod or use the discuss with mods section at TFK.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

But DQ not everyone does take things with a grain of salt, you can't tell people that because there is people who take things more than that, the only way you can get people to stop leaving and getting upset on this forum is to stop the people who are making them upset. 
I have a friend who is sensitive extremely sensitive, you have to recognize people for who they are you can't change the way there brain thinks, make them take it with a grain of salt.
Anyways why should I have posted this in the Mod area? No one would see it there people need to realize there is a problem and keeping it private is not the way to do that. Have you posted a thread telling people just to stop it because they are causing an issue? Have you posted it where all can see? Or are you afraid that will stop people from coming? Because I would rather come to a forum where I can see people are trying to fix things than one I can't see any progress at all. What about you?
What is the point in getting new members when people leave on a daily basis people who know more than the new people. They don't have as much to contribute and what would this forum be with a bunch of beginners asking for opinions with no one to give advice? This forum is going down hill and unless you do something to stop it, it will crash at the bottom of that hill.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes I have. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/important-issues-part-2-a-167258/ 
Also this. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/lounge/important-issues-98743/
Also, not everything needs to be out in the open, then it would end up being a free for all with people jumping all over each other saying so and so said this and so and so did that. Do you have any suggestions for how we can make things better?


----------

